# Cowan?



## Slogdog (May 15, 2008)

Anybody got feedback on Cowan crappie this week?


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

Still waiting on the lake to come up enough to get my pontoon on. Have seen several boats out on the lake this week and all of them are catching fish. A buddy and I spent a couple days on the sailboat docks and did really well. At times you couldn't keep two poles in the water. Caught about a dozen in two days over a pound and lots of fish over 9". Not bad for bank fishing.


----------



## bensford66 (Dec 31, 2008)

Are the ramps safe for a launch of a fiberglass bass boat? I've never been there and was thinking of trying it out on Sunday... I know its electric only, but was told you can get some good fishing in on that lake. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

bensford66 said:


> Are the ramps safe for a launch of a fiberglass bass boat? I've never been there and was thinking of trying it out on Sunday... I know its electric only, but was told you can get some good fishing in on that lake. Thanks for your input!


It's a 10 HP limit lake, not electric only. Although I haven't been up there recently, I doubt that water levels are up to the point where normal trailer deployment of a boat at the ramp is possible. And yes, it IS a great lake!


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I have never seen the Lake so low. No way you can launch a boat unless

a) you can lift it off and deploy

b) you just don't care how beat up your boat is

It is going to take more than just a few days of rain to bring this lake up.


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

I fished Cowan Sunday. It's up but still low. There was no problem launching my boat (16' aluminum and I don't mind beaching it on the ramp). No floating docks yet. The water was 57º. Two of us caught about 40 crappies and two dandy white bass. About 50/50 on minnows and small jigs in white or green. Almost all were in 10'-12' water a lot of the bites were in the upper half of that. Some around tree tops but many in open water. Our biggest might have been 11".


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

How did you launch your boat? How heavy of a boat? The concrete ramp ends at the water line. Did you back your trailer into the mud? If you have a light boat I guess this is possible, but if you have a heavy boat you better have the number of a towing company handy.

Not meaning to question you Boeing, just amazed that you were able to launch a 16 footer and wondering how you were able to do it.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

Anyone catching anything from the banks at Cowan?


----------



## CrappieKiller (Mar 14, 2008)

I launched a 20' pontoon at the campground ramp this weekend no problem. The concrete ramp ends fairly quickly but the bottom was smooth and hard, no mud. I did see an 18 - 20' fiberglass deep v on the lake several times this past week. It would be too risky for me to try a heavy fiberglass boat, but it could probably be done.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

went to cowan today from the bank. tried a couple of different spots with no luck at all. saw a couple people catch some small ones but nothing hit my bait. just lost some lures


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

Cowan's water temp Tuesday was down about five degrees from Sunday. The few crappie I found this time were deep, between 15 and even 30 feet. This was near the dam. There were a lot of people fishing from shore, catching one now and then and they were casting way out. So I tried fishing even farther from shore. These fish averaged a little better size. All hit black twisters with crappie Nibbles (trying everything!).


----------



## storm (Jan 30, 2009)

Don't look for the water level to get there anytime soon. I talked to a ranger and said they are rebuilding all the docks befroe raising the water, Said after memorial day. Nothing like support from the great state of ohio. Absolutely the worst fishery in the country. Kepp voting in Democrats and the huntig and fishing will suffer in ohio


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought something had to be up. As stated "never seen the water level this low" Had come to expect, in the past, that when all of the area lakes had high or low water Cowan seemed to be pretty stable. Not this year.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

storm said:


> Absolutely the worst fishery in the country.


I always like to read these posts. They make me laugh hard and almost fall out of my chair!!

storm - let us know what you think after you fish some other Ohio lakes...do it several times to be sure.

And guys, low is stable this time of year. Get ready for a monkster bite!!!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

TheKing said:


> I always like to read these posts. They make me laugh hard and almost fall out of my chair!!
> 
> storm - let us know what you think after you fish some other Ohio lakes...do it several times to be sure.
> 
> And guys, low is stable this time of year. Get ready for a monkster bite!!!



I agree, Cowan is the worst? I always catch fish there and I do mean always. I wonder where the best fishing is?
I never blame the lake when I don't catch!

Cowan doesn't flood like alot of other lakes cause it has a spillway. Stable water levels are good. Someone please post when water comes up high enough to launch.


----------



## AJ79 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah storm is right I live about a mile from cowan and they are rebuilding the docks this year. I believe they are done the last I checked so all we need is some rain. I have lived here a while and never seen the lake this low in the spring.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

they do that every so many years. Rain is coming so it won't be long.


----------



## bwhntr4168 (May 18, 2005)

i was waiting for you to get involved KING!! I DONT THINK ANYONE KNOWS IT QUITE LIKE YOU DO!!


----------



## pontoon (Oct 13, 2008)

Water was still down 3 to 4 feet this afternoon about 3pm at the marina.


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

Whent to cowan fiday it was a rough day 1 lmb enaded up at a farm pond crappie were all over the banks hitting hard


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

Hit Cowan thursday again in the pouring down rain. caught 3 crappie pretty quick but afternoon turned them off. fished basically all day and only came up with three small ones. Oh well, I'll try it again later


----------



## swfisherman (Mar 29, 2009)

went to cowan lake sat. fished on the banks first down by the sail boat docks then at the spillway usuing live bait minnows no luck at either place crappie at cowan have not come close to moving into bank areas


----------

